# So Ziggy just arrived...and hasn't eaten in a while ><



## Nell (Aug 26, 2010)

He's as you'd expect a little hedgehog to be. An utterly precious little explorer who balls up when there's noise or a hand or a shadow looms over him. 
I thought he was going to be shy all day until I turned off the lights and heard enough activity to warrant a visit. I took him out of his cage and set him on my chest, and he anointed to my shirt (probably because I had just showered) and checked out my toe probably to do the same...ow.
He's currently roaming on my bed and has already learned going to the edges will get him blocked and turned around. I think he's more huffing out of annoyance by now because I don't let him jump off..he's starting to huff without balling up...

Now he's roaming around my shoulders/hair...and walked down my arm to the bed again.

I'm worried that he may not eat. I've had him for around seven to eight hours and I haven't seen him drink or eat. Is this normal when your hedgie has just arrived? When should I intervene and how?

Also where do hedgies usually like to be petted? He stayed still for a bit when I petted his quills but if my hand got close to his face he'd crab...

Long post...sorry.

...he's nestled between my back and the wall now, seems to have settled down...


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: So Ziggy just arrived...*

I love his name 

Did you get him from a breeder? Most breeders send home the food they were eating to have you slowly switch him off. What food are you feeding now?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: So Ziggy just arrived...*

Congrats on the hoglet  It takes time to get settled in  .


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: So Ziggy just arrived...*

Welcome to HHC & congrats on your new hedgie! Sounds like you two are hitting it off. A good idea is to count the kibble so you know how much he's eaten. That way you know for sure if he's eating or not.


----------



## Nell (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: So Ziggy just arrived...*

It is 12 pm and I'm recovering from having my heart pop outta my mouth...
Throughout the night I heard him fiddling with his liner, litterbox and dishes. Next morning I checked the cage, liners, behind litterbox, and used shirt I gave him to sleep in, and he was gone.
He somehow got out of his cage, and after getting through the rest of my room, I started searching in the closet hoping my room's door had been open all night and made it into a cozy little winter boot in my closet. He was not amused at being found.

I got him from a breeder and he's on royal Canin for kitties, and she was NOT kidding when she said he was an escape artist. I was too confident...

I guess we can say my hedgie pwned me. I wonder if Houdini would suit him better than Ziggy...

And he STILL has not eaten since 6 pm yesterday. Kibble is untouched, is this normal? There's not even a single bit of poop in the cage or in the boot or anywhere. There's a pee stain on the liner so he has been drinking water, that's a source of partial relief at least.


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

Orbie actually took about three days to start eating i was considering a vet visit but that night he had decided to nibble a bit of food out of my hand, after that he decided to eat on his own i think he just needed someone to show him that his food was alright. I wouldnt worry that much but try giving him some food from ur hand during bonding time (be carefull of that little hedgie mouth tho when they smell food on ur fingers they do nibble !!) haha and i think houdini may be a little more appropriate :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Glad you found him! Little bugger. I have heard that sometimes they will go on hunger strikes for a little bit after a big change.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: So Ziggy just arrived...*



Nell said:


> It is 12 pm and I'm recovering from having my heart pop outta my mouth...
> Throughout the night I heard him fiddling with his liner, litterbox and dishes. Next morning I checked the cage, liners, behind litterbox, and used shirt I gave him to sleep in, and he was gone.
> He somehow got out of his cage, and after getting through the rest of my room, I started searching in the closet hoping my room's door had been open all night and made it into a cozy little winter boot in my closet. He was not amused at being found.
> 
> ...


What type of cage is he in? And does he have a wheel? Hedgies can be little escape artists and it's important to figure out how the heck they're getting out (it can take a LOT of thinking like a hedgie!) and how to keep them in. But a lot of us have had experience with that and we can help 

I know sometimes it takes a little while for new hedgies to eat- I'm not sure how long it is before you should worry, but I would guess you're safe for at least 48 hours. (Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, anyone.) Pepper was eating in the car on the way home with me, haha. Someone with more experience in that area will advise you, I'm sure


----------



## Nell (Aug 26, 2010)

OK, so it is normal... I guess it's just a matter of patience. 
God, what a scare. I need to figure out how he escaped.

His cage is this http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753281
He doesn't have a wheel yet, his CSW should be about to arrive though. it shipped on the 25th, takes 6-10 days to arrive.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Nell said:


> OK, so it is normal... I guess it's just a matter of patience.
> God, what a scare. I need to figure out how he escaped.
> 
> His cage is this http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753281
> He doesn't have a wheel yet, his CSW should be about to arrive though. it shipped on the 25th, takes 6-10 days to arrive.


Well, he's probably escaping because he doesn't have a wheel. It's good that you're getting one and CSW are great  So it may just stop being a problem once he gets his wheel. Though, you should still know how he got out.
And I really can't see how he could have escaped... unless those spaces are bigger than they look or he's super tiny. That looks kind of similar to my cage (though mine is bigger... I think? it's really hard to tell from that picture) and Pepper has never gotten out of mine. I guess I can't be much help with this, I have a very un-adventurous hoggie. :lol:


----------



## Nell (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok, 6 am here... I learned how he does it. He brute forces his way through the 1 inch spaced bars. He just climbs over the first three and squeezes through the fourth right under the cage door. It's a longer segment so he can squeeze through easier.

I let him run around my room under supervision. He's a joy to watch but .... HE IS EATING A KIBBLE, HOLY CRAP!!! FINALLY! HE IS EATING!!! O.O ... but I wish the CSW would come so I can teach him to wheel.

I am kind of concerned that he might've been eating his own paper litter before tonight though. I heard noises and the like but Is there any way to tell for sure?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You can put something like a placemat between the bars to stop the climbing/escaping.
Your wheel is on the way and should be there soon  .


----------

